# رؤية شخصية للهيكل التنظيمي لمؤسسة مقاولات للاطلاع وابداء الرأي والملاحظات



## حسام قسام (22 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

الــهيكل الــتنظيمي لــمؤسسة المقــاولات ​ 

يتكون الهيكل التنظيمي لمؤسسة المقاولات مما يلي :- ​ 

أولاً :- القسم الإداري : ويتألف من :​ 

1) رئيس مجلس الإدارة .​ 

2) المدير العام للمؤسسة .​ 

3) مدير الشؤون الهندسية .​ 

4) مدير الشؤون الإدارية و القانونية .​ 

5) مدير الشؤون المالية .​ 

ثانياً :- القسم الهندسي : يتكون من الفرعين التاليين :-​ 

1)الإدارة الفنية / ويقوم بعمل الدراسات الهندسية النظرية من كافة الجوانب .​ 

2)إدارة التنفيذ / ويقوم بتنفيذ المشاريع الهندسية حسب الدراسات التي تمت بواسطة الإدارة الفنية. ​ 

* الإدارة الفنية : وتتكون مما يلي :​ 

أ‌- قسم المكتب الفني : ويقوم بعمل الدراسات الهندسية الكاملة من حيث إعداد الخرائط والرسومات التنفيذية والتصميم ويتكون مما يلي :​ 

1- مدير المكتب الفني : عبارة عن مهندس معماري يقوم بمتابعة سير تنفيذ الدراسات الهندسية من الناحية الفنية على الوجه الصحيح والتنسيق مع كافة الاختصاصات المطلوبة ( الإنشائي والمعماري والصحية والكهربائية والتكييف ) دون أن يكون هناك تعارض بينها , وحسب الواقع التنفيذي على أرض الواقع .​ 

2- المكتب الهندسي : وهو عبارة عن :​ 

أ- المهندسون / عبارة عن مجموع المهندسين الذين يقومون بالدراسات الهندسية ويتكون من ( مهندس إنشائي مصمم – مهندس معماري مصمم – مهندس صحية – مهندس كهرباء –مهندس تكييف ) ​ 

ب- الرسامون : يتكون من عدد الرسامين الذين يقومون بأعمال الرسم الهندسي على الحاسب الآلي حسب توجيهات المهندسين ) ​ 

ب‌- إدارة العقود والمواصفات : وتقوم بعمل الدراسات الهندسية المتعلقة بدراسة الجدوى للمشاريع بالإضافة إلى حساب الكميات ومطابقة المواصفات الفنية والدراسات المتعلقة بالتسعير والتخطيط ودراسة الجدول الزمني للتنفيذ .​ 

- يتكون مما يلي / ​ 

1- مدير العقود والموصفات : وهو مهندس تخطيط متخصص في أعمال العقود ودراسات الجدوى للمشاريع .​ 

2- مكتب حساب الكميات : ويتكون من العناصر التالية : ​ 

- مهندس حساب كميات / وهو عبارة عن مهندس حساب كميات متخصص .​ 

- مهندس تخطيط زمني / يقوم بعمل البرنامج الزمني باستخدام برنامج البرامافيرا .​ 

- محاسب تكاليف / يقوم بتوقيع الدراسات الهندسية بشكل مالي .​ 


* إدارة التنفيذ :وتتكون من الأقسام التالية :​ 

# قسم إدارة المشاريع / وهو عبارة عن :​ 

- مدير إدارة المشاريع .​ 

- مدراء المشاريع .​ 

- مهندسين مواقع تنفيذيين .​ 

- مراقبين فنيين .​ 

- محاسب مشاريع ميداني .​ 

# قسم إدارة الورش المهنية / وهو عبارة عن :​ 

- مدير إدارة الورش .​ 

- مدير الورشة الفنية . ورشة حدادة ( فني حداد )​ 

ورشة المنيوم ( فني المنيوم ) ​ 
ورشة نجارة ( فني نجار )
ورشة جبس ( فني جبس )
- محاسب ورش .
- أمين مستودع الورش .
# قسم إدارة الخدمات الفنية : يتكون من الأقسام التالية : 
1- قسم المستودعات والمخازن / وهو عبارة عن :
- مدير المستودعات والمخازن .
- أمين المستودعات والمخازن .
- محاسب مالي . 
2- قسم الآليات والمعدات / وهو عبارة عن :
- مدير قسم الآليات والمعدات .
- فني ميكانيكي معدات .
- فني كهرباء معدات .
- محاسب مالي .
3- قسم الصيانة / وهو عبارة عن :
- مدير قسم الصيانة .
- فني سباك .
- فني كهرباء .
- فني تكييف .
# قسم إدارة التسويق والمشتريات / وهو عبارة عن :
- مدير التسويق والمشتريات .
- فني حاسب آلي ( يقوم باستخدام الانترنت ومراسلة الشركات واستجلاب عروض الأسعار بواسطة الكمبيوتر ).
- مندوب مشتريات ( يقوم بإحضار عروض الأسعار والمباشرة بشراء المواد الاعتيادية للموقع ).
- مندوب تسويق ( يقوم بالتسويق لصالح المؤسسة والدخول على المشاريع قيد الإنشاء و الترويج للمؤسسة ).
- محاسب مالي .
- أمين صندوق .
ثالثاً:- قسم الشؤون الإدارية والقانونية : ويتكون من الأقسام التالية :
1- إدارة شؤون الموظفين / ويتكون مما يلي :- 
- مدير شؤون الموظفين .
- مراقب الدوام .
- معقب معاملات .
- مدخل بيانات .
2- إدارة الشؤون القانونية / ويتكون مما يلي :
- مدير الشؤون القانونية .
- معقب معاملات .
رابعاً:- قسم الشؤون المالية : ويتكون مما يلي : 
1- قسم المحاسبة :
- مدير الشؤون المالية ( المدير المالي ) .
- مدير حسابات .
- محاسب .
- مدقق حسابات أول .
- مدقق حسابات ثاني .
2- قسم محاسبة التكاليف : 
- محاسب تكاليف .
- مدقق حساب تكاليف ( مدير القسم ) .
ويرتبط قسم الشؤون المالية بمحاسب قانوني خارجي يكون بمثابة الرقيب على الأمور المالية للمؤسسة . ​


----------



## the poor to god (22 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس حسام رؤية ممتازة لكن سوف تكون احلى ان تمت عملها على obs على الاكسيل وهو ما يتم تقديمة مع العطاءات فى المرفقات ورؤيتك ممتازة


----------



## حسام قسام (22 أغسطس 2009)

المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة ( محمد سعيد بدر )

(( مهندس حسام رؤية ممتازة لكن سوف تكون احلى ان تمت عملها على obs على الاكسيل وهو ما يتم تقديمة مع العطاءات فى المرفقات ورؤيتك ممتازة ))​ 

أشكرك على ملاحظتك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخ حسام

جزاك الله خير على جهدك ورؤيتك القيمة

اضيف وانوه فقط ان هيكل شركة المقاولات يعتمد على حجمها ونوعية المشاريع التي تقوم بها وعلى اشياء اخرى كثيرة
فجميع ما ذكرت من اقسام يمكن ان تزيد او تنقص بناء على الحالة الفردية لكل مؤسسة من مؤسسات شركات المقاولات

وتقبل فائق التحية والتقدير


----------



## mnci (23 أغسطس 2009)

تقسيم ممتاز اخ حسام
0...............


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (23 أغسطس 2009)

Dear Husam,

Not all construction companies have design team, unless they take design build projects, and also for temporary structures.

Regards


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (23 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود جميل تشكر عليه
يتم تكييف هذا الهيكل التنظيمي حسب حجم الشركة ومجال عملها
زميلنا محمد سعيد بدر معه حق في الاقتراح لتحويلها الى Organizational Break Down Structure


----------



## mrtaha (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على جهدك


----------



## yasser srewel (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## yasser srewel (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## asdnet36 (11 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## khamis jassim (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكرالك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dryaser (26 يونيو 2015)

عمل ممتاز جعله الله في ميزانك


----------



## محمد الجفري (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (5 يوليو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## eng.sultan (2 أغسطس 2015)

افضل بدلا من مدير المشاريع يكون مدير pmo واضافة الي ادارة المشاريع قسم المراقبة والجودة يتولي مراقبة الجودة ومتابعة الجداول الزمنية لمدراء المشاريع واضافة ادارة الاعمال المساحية


----------



## eng.sultan (4 أغسطس 2015)

كما يمكن الاستفادة من ما تم طرحة في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72339-post623547.html#post623547


----------

